# Honda Pilot Elite



## werter (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi im considering to buy new Honda Pilot Elite ( top line, fully loaded) and i dont know if its qualified for uber select and uber xl ?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

No, if new (er), it does not qualify for any Uber platform.

You'll thank me later.


----------



## werter (Dec 12, 2017)

so. not even for uber XL ?

it goea only for elite, or touring also ?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't know your rates. Or if you will drive fulltime or occasionally.

But a new(er) Pilot Elite that costs you $40k+ for Uber XL? 

Can't see you making a profit. Can you? 

What will be your costs per mile and your earnings per mile? Do some math first.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

New cars depreciate too fast to make sense. If you're only gonna uber part time then sure get the car u want but if you're buying for Uber not a good idea. You can get a car that qualifies for a UBERXL and Select for under $10k


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

I bought a '15 Pilot EX-L brand new. $40k+...Needed it for the family anyway. Uber came to my town over 2 years ago. I only drive on Saturday nights. Sometimes I take a month off, sometimes I pound the weekends, depending on my need for extra cash. I now have almost 70,000 miles on a 3 year old car. I now own the car mechanically. The factory warranty was gone long ago because of the mileage. The upside to a Honda Pilot? Its a Honda. I've changed the oil 10 times, replaced the brake pads and Rotors myself, (saved the money in labor because.... Brakes aren't hard) and put a new set of tires on it. (the factory tires were a terrible example of "new") That's it. Not one example of anything breaking on the car, inside or out. After almost 2,500 rides I still get compliments on how new the leather feels, on all seats, even the 3rd row. That's a lot of asses on those seats. It drives like a tank in the snow, provided good tires of course, and does qualify for XL since I seat 7 plus myself.

I wouldn't dream of using any other SUV for Uber XL. Of course I am biased... but 300 horsepower V6 that gets 22+ mpg? All wheel drive all the time? 12 cup holders? hahaha


----------



## Southdiver (Jan 10, 2017)

I use a 2010 Pilot Touring for Uber. It is the family car. I have almost 120,000 on it and she still drives great. Besides oil and tires, the only real work was new front half shafts which were covered in a recall. I use it for XL without a problem.


----------



## GouryG (Nov 25, 2017)

Pretty any 3 row SUV qualifies for XL. My MDX which is built on the same platform as the Pilot rates XL. Actually the current Pilot and MDX share many common body components though I think the Pilot is a slight bit taller and wider.


----------

